# FLUFFY GRASSHOPPER PIE



## NorthernWinos (Nov 3, 2007)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~FLUFFY GRASSHOPPER PIE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


CRUST: [Or just buy a chocolate crust]


2 CUPS FINELY CRUSHED OREO COOKIES orCHOCOLATE GRAHAM CRACKERS 
1/4 CUP MELTED MARGARINE
MIX AND PRESS INTO 9 INCH PIE PAN. CHILL.


BEAT:
1 8oz PACKAGE CREAM CHEESE [beat till fluffy]


ADD:
1 [14 oz] CAN CONDENSED MILK [not evaporated]


ADD:
3 TABLESPOONS REAL LEMON
1/4 CUP GREEN CREME DE MENTHE
1/4 CUP CREME DE CACAO


FOLD IN:
1 [4 oz] CONTAINER COOLWHIP [1 3/4 cups]


CHILL OR FREEZE FOR 4 HOURS.


ENJOY!!!


This is another one that you do not add more liquor as it won't freeze....*****This is a favorite.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, the benefits of living next to a liquor store...








See something that looks good and BAM...




Didn't have any chocolate crust, and them Oreos never did nothing to me to mash em all up, so regular graham cracker crust will have to do.



When this is gone (don't see it making it to tomorrow) I'll do the Amaretto one. Thanks NW for the craving!


----------

